# Anxiety and COD



## Debra M (Aug 13, 2001)

Hi..I have never posted to this particular section of the BB..but I am wondering....I have taken anti depressants for manny, many years now. Seems every couple of years I starting going toward the big, black hole again-so a doctor will change me to yet another pill. Last year I was finally diagnosed as having anxiety (which I knew alrady) and compulsive obsessive disorder. Didn't even know what the heck that was! I was given a drug called Luvox and also some Xanax for those really anxious times. It seems as if a doc finally had discovered all the odd things I have done all my life...these "things' had a name. I have always been obsessed with counting things, and re-doing things-like when my husband would try to helpme clean house, I'd re-do what he did.I also seems to be so anxious and fidgity all the time-still have that. And always thinking "what if".....So then last year I am also diagnosed with IBS-D. More stress now...more flare ups, trips to the emergency room. How can I cope with all this stuff? My life is always stressful, or maybe it's me that thinks it is, I dunno. I eat when I am stressed-anxious...so of course now I have gained weight. Sometimes I think it would be easier to just jump in the big, black hole and let it cover me up.







Debra M


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Aww Debra, don't jump in the hole. I hear they only throw ya a ladder anyway. Anyhoo you have plenty of company here and I hope knowing that helps a wee bit. So you have IBS D and OCD. Well, I'm no expert, (they-"the experts" will jump in here too, soon enough) but I sure think you could consider using hypnotherapy and some Cognitive Behavior Therapy to help you. (Are you currently seeing a Psychotherapist?) Others, like I said will probably jump in here to help you too. Don't give up!







Here's a link to read on Hypnotherapy: Click on the other links provided within this one. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=000732 Hang in there!








BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Debra, some of the issues you present here need to be work on and with a professional in person.I did see a good show on OCD on PBS on the brain you may want to see if you can look up or find . It was very interesting and talked about a neurotransmission dysregulation similar(but not the same) in a way to IBS in that it also has some dysregulation of neurotransmission.There is also a harvard I think, neuro forum like this bb which is very good. But not sure if I have that link. I willl try to find it.I think Mike would have to answer about the tapes for you, but I think they would be okay and would help. Better to know from him though.I found that forum and so you know it is a good one. http://neuro-mancer.mgh.harvard.edu/cgi-bin/Ultimate.cgi


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Debra, I think Mike maybe away till Monday or Tuessday of next week.I also want to mention I believe I am somewhat OCD also just so you know.


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

Debra,You've come to the right place.







It helps to know there is a name to put to all those strange feelings. IBS and anxiety are often found together and there is a serotonin connection. Xanax is a great drug for those times of great stress. Don't be afraid to use it. A lot of people may tell you it is addictive. At the very low doses given for anxiety there is no problem. My Dr assured me I could take it forever without any problem. I've taken it on an as-needed basis for 10 years with no trouble.While you're here, look into Mike's tapes.







AZ


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

Debra,You definately came to the right forum. From what you have written, it sounds as if your doctor is right on target with the medication. You may want to consider some psychotherapy to help you to deal with the stress in your life and to deal with your IBS and OCD symptoms. Look for a therapist who has been trained in cognitive-behavioral therapy as research has shown it to be effective in reducing IBS symptoms. Good luck and I hope you feel better.


----------

